# Host Papa? Any recommendations for cheap ecommerce hosting?



## AshleyR (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone used Host Papa for their website? It's a Canadian site... seems okay.

What other websites out there offer cheap hosting? I run a website for my clay ornaments and cake toppers with Yahoo, for $11.95 a month, without ecommerce. I'm looking for something a little cheaper! Yahoos ecommerce package is around $40/month! 

Any suggestions???

TIA!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

I use internet basedfamily for about $22.00 a month

www.texasartspot.com

I would like to find something cheaper too. I don't do commerce on that site so I am even thinking free blog maybe...

I only use it announce kids art classes, etc.


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I use internet basedfamily for about $22.00 a month
> 
> www.texasartspot.com
> 
> ...



You pay $22/mo without ecommerce? Yikes!! Do you have the option to have it with your package even though you don't use it, or is it not included? That seems high for no ecommerce, but not so bad if you do have it!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2009)

No, sorry I was not clear, it has ecommerce capabilities. I set it up for ecommerce but decided to only use it as an informational, so it's time to make a change. it has GREAT ecommerce abilities.


----------



## Deda (Jan 24, 2009)

I use hostmonster.  I paid around $200 for the year, or maybe two?  It was cheap, and has all the cool toys, like SSL, Ruby, Perl, PHP, mysql databases and my favorite Simple Scripts.  You can install Zencart, OS Commerce, Wordpress, phpBB.


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 24, 2009)

I offer website hosting (my "day job" is website design).
My most popular package is $10 per month (or $110 if paid annually) gets you the full deal - 250MB of space, 500Mb of monthly bandwidth, 15 email accounts, 10 mySQL databases, e-commerce capabilities and lots of other stuff. 
Control panel with loads of shopping cart scripts, content management systems, blogs, forums, etc are available for installation. 
Feel free to contact me if you're interested or want more information. (don't mean to sound like a commercial   just wanted to offer you all a better deal!)


----------



## Lindy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Ashley,

Telus offers small business packages starting at $9.95 a month which includes registering you domain name (it's free with Telus) and if you want e-commerce then it's $29 a month.  The tools are really easy to use and it's who I'm with.  I don't know if you have Telus as a phone option in Ontario but their website is http://telushosting.com/pkg_all.php and http://business.telus.com/en_CA/BC/...ture/Web_Site/details/bcSmbSharedHosting.html

Here's what my On-Line Store looks like using their tools - http://malaspinasoapfactory.ca/cgi-bin/online/storepro.php

HTH


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 25, 2009)

I use the ProLogic package at Startlogic

Click here:  Startlogic

They have fantastic service for only $5.95 per month if you pay a year or two upfront.  Even month to month is cheaper than most.  There's a ridiculous number of features and pre-installed shopping carts.  However, I use Zen-Cart (free!) as my shopping cart which integrates seamlessly.

Haven't found a better option than this one!


----------



## Drex (Feb 17, 2009)

Sitegrounds.com

Free domain name
zen cart
os commerce

bunch of other features

$5.95 for the 36 month plan


----------



## pink-north (Feb 21, 2009)

I use WAHMshoppes which is $8/mo and a shopping cart.


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Shopify.com. I've hosted a couple of good ecommerce sites there. Great features, very reliable, terrific support, fair price.


----------



## Nevada (Apr 30, 2013)

heard a lot of good things about Go Daddy


----------



## 100%Natural (Apr 30, 2013)

I started my website originally with Host Papa.  Well, it's far more difficult and limiting that I had hoped for.  Now I'm building mine on Weebly with the PayPal cart system.  Much easier and faster with more suitable templates.  I've heard good things about WordPress which is available through HostPapa and is included.  If you need support, HostPapa is quick and extremely helpful.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 30, 2013)

I will say it till I'm blue in the face: Host Gator. Super smart support staff, incredibly reliable hosting, and even if you pay by the month for a hosting package with a private SSL, its $12 or less per month - so skip one lunch out per month and its paid for. I've used various hosts over the last 16 years, including during getting my bachelor's degree in web design & development. You will get what you pay for with a non-specialty host. I've used FatCow and DreamHost as well. DreamHost I liked and the price was nice, great uptime and tech support, but I didn't like their control panel at the time. FatCow... lets not even go there. I would never sign up with them again. When your account comes up for renewal after the first year, the regular price is triple what you originally paid, their tech support is slow to reply to tickets and they had a LOT of downtime to be considered a reliable host, IME. Personally, I'm WAY too OCD about coding and design to use something like Shopify.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 30, 2013)

Host gator is good. I have hosting through Arvixe. You could also do blue host. Install Wordpress then install a cart and payment gateway and be your own host. It's more work then using a cart service like big cartel or shopify, but there's no extra fees and you re in control of your shop.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 30, 2013)

I used to use Citymax and loved it.  It was $19.95 a month, but could do anything you could dream up and very simple to set up.


----------

